# Too much to do so little time



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Grass is growing super fast now, after that rain and with the heat we have been having. Gonna be in the mid 90's todfay and this weekend. I was hopion to have my Agrifab Crapsman vac cart all together so I cold give it all a good clean up of weed heads and such early in the season, so I hope it does not get too far out of line until I get that motor in and assemebled and get it setup. Motor should be here Friday by Fed Ex, and it will nly take a couple of hours to assemble the short block and install it and the blower on the cart. I'll probably use it and also try and sell it and spring for a Trac Vac with a good setup and blower and motor.

Also got my drip irrigation stuff in today. Now I have a heap of that stuff to run all over he$$ and creation. Got an other oder for some more cast sundials so I have to get them out ASAP, and the wife is hounding me to make her the walk through trellis for her climbing roses. I had thought I had a decent one designed, but she found my catalog or decorative wrought iron pieces so my basic (read cheap) design has taken a most different look.......now I have to redesign it all and fit the decorative bits and pieces she has to have into it and order them, as well as pick up about double the amount of steel tube. What starated as a simple 36" wide by 80" high trellis or archway has now developed into a 48" wide by 64" long by 88" high deal with a gate..........with all kinds of cast pieces of roses and vines etc fit into it . Well I guess thats what I get for promising her that I would make her some outside items for her garden etc if she let me buy a new MIG welder. Now its time to pay the fiddler.

Yesterday I took her to the doctor that did her jaw suirgery and she now has her wired jaw unwired, but still has to keep bands on to prevent to much movement. Now at least I can leave the ouse without having to take her along everyplace as with her having the jaw wired shut she had to have someone there 24/7 incase something happened and had to cut those wires.........First thing she wanted to do was go out and have a steak, but the doc said NOPE.....it will be at least 6 more weeks until you can chew food like that and so she is still restricted to soft foods, which is a site better than plain liquids.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

At least she can eat some food! That has to be a good thing. 

Did you look at the Cyclone rake before you bought the craftsman?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its good to hear she able to eat again:eat: I'm sure shes happy about that. And yes you need to hide those books from the wife or you honey-do list will never get small.:fineprint 
Jody


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *At least she can eat some food! That has to be a good thing.
> 
> Did you look at the Cyclone rake before you bought the craftsman? *


Yep, I just am not sold on fabric or velcro or their polyurethane impeller, their light 1" sq tube frame and their high prices. fabric is more prone to wear and rot,, and there is not much I can do further down the road to repair it short of having it done by a company that can sew stuff like that. I can always work sheet metal or steel. For some reason that poly fan blade just don'[;t impress me much either. I have sucked up some nice hard pieces of debri with the Agri Fab and it never hurt the blades and the same goes for the fan I made, its not hurt any, and unless I run it down my driveway now there just is no such debri left around here anymore.

If Trac Vacs cart is anything like their deck adapters its one heck of a heavy duty unit. The molded plastic ones may work but that custom made to fit each deck adapater that trac vac has is tops IMHO.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I forgot about your custom made impeller....woops! I have access to big sewing machines if needed. I just like the idea of being able to break it down and store it inside the shop. I don't have room right now for the trailer. When I looked at the cost they are pretty close, within a $100 bucks of so. I thought you could use the engine seperatly like a leaf loader if you wanted to. Just attach the vac hose and you could blow it wherever you want. How much are the trac vacs It might be worth the extra $$??


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Yep, I just am not sold on fabric or velcro or their polyurethane impeller, their light 1" sq tube frame and their high prices. fabric is more prone to wear and rot,, and there is not much I can do further down the road to repair it short of having it done by a company that can sew stuff like that. I can always work sheet metal or steel. For some reason that poly fan blade just don'[;t impress me much either. I have sucked up some nice hard pieces of debri with the Agri Fab and it never hurt the blades and the same goes for the fan I made, its not hurt any, and unless I run it down my driveway now there just is no such debri left around here anymore.
> 
> If Trac Vacs cart is anything like their deck adapters its one heck of a heavy duty unit. The molded plastic ones may work but that custom made to fit each deck adapater that trac vac has is tops IMHO. *


Plactic blade?????????? I know the plate steel one on my Ingersoll Hydravac has some pretty good dents in it, hate to see what a plastic one would look like


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

chip glad to hear your wife is progressing.. 6 more weeks till BBQ's on the grill

my idea of soft food;

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/happy_hour_md_wht.gif>


----------

